# queening a trap out



## ashb82 (Apr 22, 2010)

my brother inlaw has a huge hive in his house. i started doing a trapout using the cleo hogan style trap. im geting them use to going in and out the hive box there is like 5 lbs of bees in the box. i dont have any brood or drawn comb in the box just foundation. can i just block that box off and take it to my house, then put a queen in a cage in the box. do i need to put brood in there. kind of do it like a package of bees.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes, you can do just as you say, treat them like a package or a swarm with a queen in the cage. You can give them a syrup feeder also if you like, it might help them drawing out comb if you are not in a good flow yet in your area.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

RayMarler has it right. Remove and add a queen. Treat as a package.

You can just leave the trap set up in place. Just move the frames if you have 3-5 lbs of bees.

cchoganjr


----------



## curios1 (Jul 2, 2012)

if you have nothing in the box what is it that keeps 3--5 lb of bees to go in or out or stay in for that matter thats a lot of bees in a box all on there own.


----------



## ashb82 (Apr 22, 2010)

curios1 said:


> if you have nothing in the box what is it that keeps 3--5 lb of bees to go in or out or stay in for that matter thats a lot of bees in a box all on there own.


 i guess choking up there entrance


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

ashb82... I hope I understand your question. The trap becomes an integral part of the hive, just horizontal, not vertical as in standard Langs. Everything is sealed except the trap entrance. They take up residence because the bees have to come and go through the trap. The guard bees move out to the front. Two frames of drawn comb starts them working. Cleaners begin cleaning the trap because it is part of their hive. From then on it is just another chaamber of their hive. 

cchoganjr


----------



## ashb82 (Apr 22, 2010)

There is so many bees I am hoping to make 3 splits


----------

